# No more block chaining?



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Has anyone else noticed that since yesterday we have not been able to chain consecutive blocks together anymore? If this is true, then its like we've just received a rate decrease implicitly.

Yesterday, i got 8-10am, couldnt get 10-12 but got 10:30-12:30 instead. 2-4pm then 4:30-6:30. Today, its the same again. Now, theres no way to do an 8-hr block in 8 hours other than getting a reserved 8-hr block. I applaud them for cracking down on bots but I really dont like this new change. These half hours in between blocks are really annoying.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Made a thread or post about this months ago but ended up just being a coincidence of a day or two and I was able to afterall.

Hopefully that's the case with this also.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> Made a thread or post about this months ago but ended up just being a coincidence of a day or two and I was able to afterall.
> 
> Hopefully that's the case with this also.


So were u still able to chain blocks together yesterday? I guess its just me.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

uberer2016 said:


> So were u still able to chain blocks together yesterday? I guess its just me.


I have both yest and today. BUT it has been as you said for a while for me.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> I have both yest and today. BUT it has been as you said for a while for me.


Been able to chain blocks but never 8 straight hours anymore.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I worked 12-8 PM today & have 10 AM-2 PM tomorrow.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> I worked 12-8 PM today & have 10 AM-2 PM tomorrow.


Try to get 2pm - 4pm while working on 10-2 tomorrow.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

uberer2016 said:


> Try to get 2pm - 4pm while working on 10-2 tomorrow.


haha i'll try, but shifts will be competitive tomorrow.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

I think it depends on day and whether the new shipment is there and ready to roll or not, my warehouse still have continuing block, and someday the afternoon route is 30mins to 1hr later after the morning route has finished. And, at it best, I can only 6hrs/day.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Picked up a 10-12 and 12-2 this morning.


----------



## titacdmx (Mar 20, 2017)

When you do that can you pick up packages for both blocks at the start of the first block? Sorry new and was wondering if I can do that.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

titacdmx said:


> When you do that can you pick up packages for both blocks at the start of the first block? Sorry new and was wondering if I can do that.


Yes, as long as you've completed the first block.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Confirmed definitely can still link blocks. Did it today on 3 consecutive 2 hours.


----------



## Cystud2010 (Oct 8, 2015)

RGV said:


> Yes, as long as you've completed the first block.


You mean so you so do have to go back to the warehouse after you finish your first block to begin your next one...

The app directs you to the warehouse and you must click arrive to start your block...

I am new too and was hoping you could just pick both blocks up at once and save time going to and from the warehouse


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

titacdmx said:


> When you do that can you pick up packages for both blocks at the start of the first block? Sorry new and was wondering if I can do that.


You CAN NOT pick up 2 different blocks at the same time ... You must deliver the first block then return to the warehouse to pick up your second block ... Your pay is determined by each block initiation at the warehouse.


----------

